# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  "فستان عريان" يثير أزمة بين 3 راقصات مصريات

## الحصن نيوز

تصاعدت حدة الأزمة بين الراقصات المصريات الثلاث: دينا ولوسي وبوسي سمير على بطولة فيلم "فستان عريان".

وذكرت مجلة زهرة الخليج الجمعة 10 سبتمبر/أيلول 2010، أنه كل واحدة من الراقصات الثلاثة تؤكد أنها البطلة المطلقة للفيلم، وأن مشاركة الراقصات الأخريات هامشية.

وقالت الراقصة دينا للمجلة "تم عرض سيناريو الفيلم عليّ لكني اشترطت أن أكون البطلة المطلقة، وخصوصاً حين علمت أن مؤلف الفيلم رشّح لوسي للمشاركة فيه، مشيرة أن الأخيرة تشارك في العمل ولن تكون بطلته كما تدّعي.

وأعلنت دينا تمسكها ببطولة الفيلم لأنه عرض عليها منذ أكثر من عامين، لكنه تأجل لظروف إنتاجية. وأكدت أنه يحتاج إلى إمكانات ومواصفات معيّنة تتوافر فيها فقط كفنانة وراقصة.



أما الفنانة لوسي، فأكدت أنها متمسكة بسيناريو الفيلم، سيما أنه يمثل لها عودة قوية للسينما بعد غياب، مشيرة إلى أن سيناريو العمل عُرض عليها أولاً، حتى أنها طلبت من مؤلفه مجموعةً من التعديلات ووافق.

ونفت تصريحات دينا بأن تكون رشحت للفيلم قبلها، قائلة: "سألت المؤلف عما إذا كان تم ترشيح إحدى الفنانات قبلي للدور، فأكد لي أن الدور كانت مرشحة له فنانة لبنانية لكنها استُبعدت بسبب الأجر العالي الذي طلبته. أما دينا فلم أسمع قبلاً عن ترشيحها للعمل، وإن كنت أرى أن الفيلم لا يناسبها".



بينما تؤكد بوسي سمير أن السيناريو عرض عليها بالفعل، ووافقت بعدما علمت باعتذار كل من دينا ولوسي، مشيرة إلى أنها ترى في الفيلم فرصة جيدة لها، خصوصاً أنه يدور حول فتاة شعبية، مؤكدة أنها الأنسب للقيام به.



من جهته، أوضح مؤلف الفيلم طارق هاشم في تصريحات خاصة لزهرة الخليج أنه بالفعل عرض السيناريو على الراقصات الثلاث. ولكن حتى الآن، لم يجد شركة إنتاج مناسبة، سيما أن العمل يحتاج ميزانية ضخمةً.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

